# Our dog caught a bunny tonight    PHOTO !



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 11, 2009)

Here it is ....Rex and  his favourite webkinz that belongs to my daughter ...he can smell  it out in her "Sty" of a room .any ole time......" I am a Retriever ya know"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and another photo in his own private pool....


----------



## lilhill (Aug 12, 2009)

Beautiful dog and great photo!  My mini poodle has her favorite hedgehog squeak toy she wags around.


----------



## TxMom (Aug 12, 2009)

Too cute   My daughter has that Webkinz (and about a million more of them...).  My chihuahua has a bunny toy he loves, but luckily it's not a webbie....those things are expensive and DD would not like her babies all slobbered over!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes my daughter has many also ....but he just loves that little bunny she'll place it with all her others and he'll go smell it out and bring it downstairs....all the slobber included ....


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 26, 2009)

That is so cute!!!


----------

